# little steam pump



## Dampfhannes (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello Community,

this is my first contribution. I hope to be welcome here, despite my limited english. Sometimes I use a web translator.
I live in Germany and have been working a few years with the construction of real steam models on 45mm tracks.
 
A visit in south England (Sussex) was very nice. (Amberley, RHDR, Blue Bell)
My latest project is a small steam pump. there is a lttle video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQDHSQAP940

I hope I have found the right board.

greetings from Germany

Hannes 

P.S. if there are misunderstandings because of the language, I'm sorry.please tell me, maybe I can learn more


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: new user*

Hannes
Welcome
Here is your video link:








Posted By Dampfhannes on 19 Feb 2013 11:15 AM 


Hello Community,

this is my first contribution. I hope to be welcome here, despite my limited english. Sometimes I use a web translator.
I live in Germany and have been working a few years with the construction of real steam models on 45mm tracks.

A visit in south England (Sussex) was very nice. (Amberley, RHDR, Blue Bell)
My latest project is a small steam pump. there is a lttle video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQDHSQAP940

I hope I have found the right board.

greetings from Germany

Hannes 

P.S. if there are misunderstandings because of the language, I'm sorry.please tell me, maybe I can learn more


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: new user*

Very nice! 

Don't worry about your English, you will get your message across. 

Greg


----------



## Dampfhannes (Feb 19, 2013)

*RE: new user*

hello,

many thanks for the nice greeting. so it is much easier for me to write here.
to my little homepage are some pictures from our visit in Sussex.
(*dampf-hobby.de*)
Unfortunately, I had to update something here ...

regards

Hannes


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: new user*

Welcome! You language is just fine. No problems at all (better than some here whose native language is English!







)

Your steam pump is lovely! I enjoyed the video. Could you explain the various components in the video: What are the valves and what does turning them each way actually do? What are the pressure gauges showing (purpose). 

(Wish I could make jewelry like that!)


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: new user*

Willkommen Hannes, Ich spreche kein Deutsch, ich spreche nur Japanisch. I do sometimes post on schienendampf.com, but more often here. I am a fan of REGNER lokomotives. Currently finishing up a coal fired Willi conversion.


----------



## Dampfhannes (Feb 19, 2013)

*RE: new user*

Thank you,

I will try to describe this test build.
left, the steam from the boiler comes with a choke, a manometer and a lubricator. below the feed water is connected.
on the right side above the exhaust. Below is the output of the water pump. the right pressure gauge shows the water pressure at the outlet of the water pump. order to test the pump and determine the delivery rate, I built a small test cylinder. This simulates the pump against the vapor pressure. (an idea from a British model-maker to test injectors)
It is difficult to describe it in a foreign language but I hope to be able to help you with it.
I must learn how to adjust pictures here. That would do even better.

regards

Hannes


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: new user*

Hannes

For information on how to include photographs in your replies review the following. (follow the path or just click the link)







Oh, I also fixed the link to your web site and ran it through Google translate.

MLS menu >> Resources menu >> FAQ >> As a Standard Member how do I use the Rich-text/HTML Editor? - Including Pictures in Your Replies:[/b]


----------



## Dampfhannes (Feb 19, 2013)

*RE: new user*

Hello Dave,

I do not know where your nick name, but I know. thanks for the welcome.
which name you are using in the sdf? I read there often and sometimes there is also a contribution from me.
regner makes good locomotives. I'm friends with Uwe Herrmann. He builds some interesting machines. (I will not make any advertisement)

regards

Hannes


----------



## Dampfhannes (Feb 19, 2013)

*RE: new user*

Hello Steve,

thanks for the quick help. I still have to learn and i will do my best. 
regards

Hannes


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: new user*

Affengeil! 

Du hast es gut getroffen ,gutes technisches forum, sehr gute helfende Tips ! Wilkommen! 

Manfred (Kuenzell/Fulda/Hessen)


----------



## Dampfhannes (Feb 19, 2013)

*RE: new user*

Hallo Manfred,

es ist toll hier ein Willkommen in deutsch zu erhalten! Ich habe, vor meiner Anmeldung, schon oft hier gelesen.
Ich hatte nur große Bedenken auch verstanden zu werden. Bin ja nicht mehr der Jüngste und meine Schul-Englischkenntnisse liegen weit zurück.
Ein wenig Angst habe ich doch vielleicht mißverstanden zu werden..

mfG

Hannes


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Very nice. Is it's purpose to replace the axle-driven feedwater pump?


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Es gibt noch mehr verkappte Deutsch-Sprechende hier im Forum. Ich bin erst seit 1999 permanent hier in den USA. In Buntbahn bin ich unter "Henry" bekannt.
Welcome to the forum! No problem if you have difficulties with the English language. We can help







.
Regards


----------



## Dampfhannes (Feb 19, 2013)

hello henner,

be very nice to meet you here. your guinnes-project (not the beer) I have carefully read. great!

best regards

Hannes


----------



## Dampfhannes (Feb 19, 2013)

thank you,

one axle pump can affect the smooth running of a small locomotive negative.
A steam-powered pump requires only steam and you can watch the movement.
you can also use both if there is enough space 

greetings

Hannes


----------



## Dampfhannes (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello,

now it is easy to show some pictures:


















greetings

Hannes


----------



## Dampfhannes (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello,

here are some pictures showing the function of the "Testcylinder" ( on the right side in my little video) :



















The small tool simulates the pump against the boiler pressure and allows the determination of the delivery rate. 
Ablauf Speisewasser = Feedwater flow
Anschluß Wasserpumpe = Connecting water pump
Anschluß Kessel = boiler connection
"fliegender" Kolben mit 2 O-Ringen = "flying" piston with 2 O-rings

regards

Hannes


----------



## Dampfhannes (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello,

here are 2 pictures of the processing of the new water pump.



















regards

Hannes


----------



## Dampfhannes (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello friends,

here I want to show how the small seals are made.
I use it a drag knife of a cutting plotter:









silicon film is here (0.3mm) cut




























regards

Hannes


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hannes

Amazing equipment and skill level. You certainly have a lot to offer and great to have it done here on MLS.


----------



## Dampfhannes (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello Charles,

thank you.
my equipment was developed in years and selfmade ​​mostly.
Of course I had to buy tools, but that I had to spread across many years.
I have read a lot here and so it's good to return something.
We all have the same target (I hope). 

regards

Hannes


----------



## Dampfhannes (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello Steamfriends,

I registered here because I was hoping for an exchange of experiences.
Now I wonder if I'm doing something wrong. So many views and very few answers.
Should I continue my reports?
I can entertain myself with myself even at home.








regards

Hannes


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Hello Hannes, 

I don't think you're doing anything wrong. Your skill level and what you're doing probably exceeds most of the people on this forum. Although your implementation of your little steam pump is interesting, I'm not sure that there doesn't exist alternatives which many here use. The cost in time, skills, equipment,etc may exceed the benefit except in terms of expanding the utility of our small engines. For that, many here applaud your effort. However, the number of folks who may have gone down your path is likely to be few. I hope that helps. 

If you are looking for specific answers, please state them and I'm sure there will be a few who can contribute. 


Best regards, 

Sam


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Hannes- your work is impressive and very exacting. I certainly do not have your skills so I enjoy seeing what you have done and can learn from you...perhaps I could share some hints if I can think of anything you do not already know...that being said, i am a novice machinist and quite new to building live steam locomotives. I have learned a lot from the folks of this forum and try to share what I have learned as much as I can.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh PLEASE! Do keep posting about your work! Such Jewelry! Gotta love it! I like how you cut gaskets, too!


----------



## Dampfhannes (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello friends,

thank you.
Silicone is good only for very small seals. The material is too unstable.
Seal paper works much better and can also be accurately cut.
Enough to fix with double tape. 

For me it is not important how to do his hobby. I have great respect for people who build their beautiful model with very simple tools.
I can not unfortunately. If I did not have my little homemade milling machine I would probably just make scrap.experience between tolerant man makes exactly as much fun as building


regards

Hannes


----------



## Dampfhannes (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello friends,

i am searching lapping tools to finish small bores from my pump like this:
http://www.penntoolco.com/catalog/p...oryID=5641 
anybody knows were i can order? in Germany i coult not find this.
I need it for 4, 6 and 10 mm (trough-hole), Lenght is 16mm, material brass

my, selfmade, wodden- or alu-tools are not the best solution

regards

Hannes


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hannes, I don't have much to contribute on your subject, but it is very enjoyable to read your experiences. 

Some times people do not give you much feedback, but for every one that does, be assured there are 10 more that have the same feeling. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dampfhannes (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello Greg,

thanks for this post. I remember only that I'm doing something wrong here. As you can imagine I now ask to.
I often have to use a translator but I'm learning. Nevertheless, I have to be afraid sometimes misunderstood.
Maybe I should again take a holiday in your beautiful country. But driving on the "other" side is not easy for me ...

kind regards

Hannes


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dampfhannes on 28 Feb 2013 02:14 PM 
Hello friends,

i am searching lapping tools to finish small bores from my pump like this:
http://www.penntoolco.com/catalog/p...oryID=5641 
anybody knows were i can order? in Germany i coult not find this.
I need it for 4, 6 and 10 mm (trough-hole), Lenght is 16mm, material brass

my, selfmade, wodden- or alu-tools are not the best solution

regards

Hannes

Hannes,

it looks as if Acro Laps manufactures metric laps. Unfortunately no 4mm. You could substitute 5/32" for 4mm (3.97mm) and use 5/32" stock (Halbzeug). If I had known earlier I could have ordered it for you, as I am flying to Germany beginning of next week...
Please keep posting!
By the way, most people here on this forum drive on the right side of the road (at least I do







). The guys living on an island on the other side of the pond drive on the left hand side.
Regards


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

_Ok, Ok... I cannot take the pressure any longer. I give in... to_ *F A C T O I D !!!







*


[/i]
_74 countries are left-driving, while 166 are right-driving. 33% of the world population lives in the former._
_
_
_History Of Left- And Right-Side Driving_

_Why do some countries drive on the right and others on the left ?_



_Thank you, I feel better now. _


----------



## Dampfhannes (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello Henner,

yes, this tools are from Acrolap. i wrote them a Mail for about 4 weeks - no answer..
the tool for 4mm is no problem. i have a flex-hone-tool for this diameter but not for 6 and 10mm.
because I am using silicone o-rings the running surfaces must be very good. 

too bad that I asked so late. I am searching for a long time. 

regards

Hannes


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Hannes, you are correct about people and the quality of their tools. A couple of years ago I picked up a Rockwell knee mill to go along with my Myford Super 7 lathe. Now I find it much easier to make small pieces of metal out of large pieces of metal, oh well, they fit better in the garbage bin. 

How about this little FACTOID Chris? January 1, 1922 at 2:00 a.m. motor vehicles in British Columbia, Canada changed from driving on the left to driving on the right hand side of the street. The change went surprisingly smoothly; there were no accidents. Here in British Columbia, in the bush, logging trucks drive on the left so they can get around tight corners on the mountain roads when they're loaded, with logs that is. :>) So when you are driving on logging roads you have to be mindful of that.


----------



## Dampfhannes (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello friends,

That's why I love the railroad - the steering wheel is always in the right place .....

my garbage can is usually well filled .. Unfortunately, you can make small parts very bad back large parts. well, they could be melted down. 

regards

Hannes


----------



## Dampfhannes (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello Friends,

there is no chance to insert a youtubevideo for me. So here is a link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QosfzFpvkB4

greetings

Hannes


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You need to get the "old embed" code from youtube, then in the mls editor, select the youtube icon and paste that code in it.


----------



## Dampfhannes (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello Greg, 

Thank you. But after Paste there is no Yotube-icon in my post. 

Hannes


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

do not use the quick reply.... use the "add reply" in the box with the green plus. 

Maybe you are not using the advanced editor... that may be in your settings.... the advanced editor has many icons.... click the youtube icon, and then it will allow you to paste the "embed code" you got from youtube... 

ahhh.... I just pasted the embed code directly into my reply and it worked too...

What you have is the link/url..... you need to be in youtube, then select "share" and then get the embed code... but be sure to tick the "old embed code" first before copying that code.

Greg


----------



## Dampfhannes (Feb 19, 2013)

Next time i will try that. Thanks!


----------



## mikemartin (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello Hannes, 

Your work is very inspiring. Please continue to keep us up to date on your projects. This sort of subject and level of workmanship are what I am hoping to find when I browse the Live Steam forum. 

Thank you for spending the time to share your knowledge and experience. 

Mike Martin


----------



## Dampfhannes (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello Mike,

thank you for your nice comment. These Loco is not mine. I've only built the pump. 

If I were to master the English language better I would be more active here.
News I will gladly show.

with friendly greetings,

Hannes


----------



## Dampfhannes (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello steam friends

Here is a new video from my feed pump. Without oil, there was wear on the silicone seals. Now I have installed other seals and it works fine.



Sincerely yours

Hannes

www.dampf-hobby.de


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

Interesting piece of work Hannes, could you give us some basic dimensions please, metric is fine.
David M-K
Ottawa
Canada


----------



## Dampfhannes (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello David,

thank you. here is a drawing:










Dia steampiston : 10mm
Dia waterpiston : 6mm

stroke: 8 mm
4 valves / double acting

greetings

Hannes


----------



## misfit446 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hannes, 

A beautiful work of art my friend. I love it. That would be so much more prototypical than just axle pumps (and none of mine have them), etc. Tho would use a bit more steam I'm finding my locos produce a good amount and even if I lost a minute or two of running time I'd feel safer to mount and use them, just like on the real locomotives. Are you thinking of manufacturing them for sale? Danke! Danke! Danke! 

Misfit446


----------



## Dampfhannes (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello Misfit446,

thank you for the nice comment!

it may be that I will build me a few pumps because some people have asked. This, please ask me via "contact" on my homepage.http://www.dampf-hobby.de/
Here is the wrong place to talk about business.

yours sincerely,

Hannes


----------

